# Cordoba, Second City Argentina



## Totu (Sep 2, 2005)

Wow! Cordoba is more beautiful every day!


----------



## Joseph85 (Jun 9, 2009)




----------



## Joseph85 (Jun 9, 2009)

Nightsky said:


> Nice city, good that you showed it. Most people seem to only know Buenos Aires.


Yes, Argentina is big and has many cities to know


----------



## Joseph85 (Jun 9, 2009)

*Airpot International Ing. Ambrosio Taravella*


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

very nice, lovely photos from Cordoba....:cheers:


----------



## USARG (Jun 6, 2009)

Cordoba looks like a very cosmopolitan city with beautiful architecture.


----------



## AcesHigh (Feb 20, 2003)

is there some rivalry between Cordoba and Rosario, as "2nd most important city in Argentina", or is Cordoba´s position consolidated?


----------



## Joseph85 (Jun 9, 2009)




----------



## Joseph85 (Jun 9, 2009)

AcesHigh said:


> is there some rivalry between Cordoba and Rosario, as "2nd most important city in Argentina", or is Cordoba´s position consolidated?


Cordoba is Argentina's second city from all points of view


----------



## 0scart (Apr 17, 2011)

AcesHigh said:


> is there some rivalry between Cordoba and Rosario, as "2nd most important city in Argentina", or is Cordoba´s position consolidated?


 Yes, there is rivalry between the two cities, specially when it comes to population yet imo, Argentina's second city is Córdoba. That doesn't mean Rosario isn't a great city either. 



Joseph85 said:


> Ahi arregle algo, de noche se me complica para sacar fotos je


 Gracias por las fotos. Tal vez te colaboro con algunas de otros lugares que saque si no te molesta. Slds. 



quemans said:


> I went to visit my best friend .


 Me too.


----------



## AcesHigh (Feb 20, 2003)

Joseph85 said:


> Cordoba is Argentina's second city from all points of view


what are Cordoba and Rosario´s metro population and GDP?

from Wikipedia, it seems Santa Fé population AND economy is bigger than Cordoba´s! Of course, that doesnt mean it also happens with the cities/metros, but unfortunatelly, I could not find GDP data for those cities or metros (weird, because its available for brazilian cities)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_Argentine_provinces_by_gross_domestic_product


----------



## Nacho_7 (Feb 13, 2010)

AcesHigh said:


> what are Cordoba and Rosario´s metro population and GDP?
> 
> from Wikipedia, it seems Santa Fé population AND economy is bigger than Cordoba´s! Of course, that doesnt mean it also happens with the cities/metros, but unfortunatelly, I could not find GDP data for those cities or metros (weird, because its available for brazilian cities)
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_Argentine_provinces_by_gross_domestic_product


Population according to 2010 census

Córdoba: 1.329.604
Rosario: 1.193.605

Rosario is the second biggest economy of Argentina by GDP, the port of the city is the second most important after Buenos Aires.


----------



## Nacho_7 (Feb 13, 2010)

This is the most ambitious proyect in the city, under construction:

































































*Now
*


----------



## AcesHigh (Feb 20, 2003)

beautiful towers. How tall (meters and floors)??


----------



## Nacho_7 (Feb 13, 2010)

AcesHigh said:


> beautiful towers. How tall (meters and floors)??


140m/37f


----------



## 0scart (Apr 17, 2011)

Nacho_7 said:


> Population according to 2010 census
> 
> Córdoba: 1.329.604
> Rosario: 1.193.605
> ...


Nacho's right.What's amazing about Rosario is that it's not the capital city of its province yet it's the biggest and most important one, financially speaking. However, regarding tourism and flights and whatnot, Cordoba is way above Rosario. 

As far as population is concerned, the official numbers for cities haven't been released as of yet but those numbers would be an approximate. The cities might have a little more inhabitants with the metro areas, 100, 000 give or take.

I'd like to see a thread on Rosario in this section.


----------



## Joseph85 (Jun 9, 2009)




----------



## Joseph85 (Jun 9, 2009)

Amazing Capitalinas Towers


----------



## Joseph85 (Jun 9, 2009)

Edit.


----------



## Joseph85 (Jun 9, 2009)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Joseph85 (Jun 9, 2009)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Joseph85 (Jun 9, 2009)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Joseph85 (Jun 9, 2009)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Joseph85 (Jun 9, 2009)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Joseph85 (Jun 9, 2009)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Joseph85 (Jun 9, 2009)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## madridhere (Oct 10, 2005)

Very interesting city.


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

thanks for the nice photos from Cordoba...:cheers:


----------



## Joseph85 (Jun 9, 2009)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## midrise (Feb 17, 2012)

It always amazes me too see the amount of McDonalds in the land of real beef..:?:cripes:


----------



## Joseph85 (Jun 9, 2009)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Joseph85 (Jun 9, 2009)

Thanks :cheers:


----------



## Antonio227 (Mar 10, 2006)

midrise said:


> It always amazes me too see the amount of McDonalds in the land of real beef..:?:cripes:


In this city, I think that I entered into a McDonalds...two or three times in my whole life. :cheers:


----------



## Joseph85 (Jun 9, 2009)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Joseph85 (Jun 9, 2009)

midrise said:


> It always amazes me too see the amount of McDonalds in the land of real beef..:?:cripes:


One at the airport be wanting nothing more


----------

